

Show HN: Make a page load in slow motion.  - humanarity
https://semocracyapp.appspot.com/slow_load

======
ponyous
Why on earth would you ever want this?

~~~
humanarity
I guess you didn't feel I made it for you then, haha? :) I made it because I
chose to. I'm sorry for you if you didn't enjoy it or were confused, and I
hope you feel better soon! Don't worry, there's probably something elsewhere
on HN you want :) E.g check this out :
[https://github.com/Lallassu/ParrotHunt](https://github.com/Lallassu/ParrotHunt)

~~~
ponyous
Oh yeah sure. What was your motivation to build it?

~~~
humanarity
I made it because I chose to : if that's not the answer that works for you,
I'm sorry for you if I won't be of more use for you! But let me know if
there's anything you don't get and I can help you more. Thanks for stopping
by, maybe check out
[https://fakefakeproducthunt.appspot.com/](https://fakefakeproducthunt.appspot.com/)
:)

